# Eheim 2217 noisy



## Maximus74 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi, I bought a used Eheim 2217 and everything is working great with very good water flow but it's noisy. I cleaned everything and can't figure out why...

I think it's the impeller making the noise, could that be possible? Why would the impeller making noise?

Thanks


----------



## atreis (Jan 15, 2013)

There could just be air in it still, and it would go away in time. When I first got mine, the impeller shaft was broken - it worked, but was very noisy. Pull it out and take a look.


----------



## Maximus74 (Mar 31, 2014)

The impeller shaft as been replaced sine I broke it accidentally while clean it.

Could be only air bubbles like you say.

What is the reason of someone changing the impeller? I don't want to eventually change it and at the end doesn't change anything.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

the inside of the impeller can become worn and go out of round. This could cause vibration.


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

The magnet on my 2232 broke Wednesday night. The crack was hard to find.

The 2217 impellers are dirt cheap, no?

-Ryan


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Can you describe the noise, ie, gurgling, whining, rattling, sounds as if ball bearings are rolling around in the filter?

Are there any air bubbles shooting out of the output or spraybar?

Loops or sags in the hoses?

Incorrect media or media stacking placement?

As noted by Ryan, sometimes the magnet will develop a hairline crack if the impeller was mishandled during cleaning and dropped on a hard surface or if the filter didn't have sufficient water flow during operation causing heat buildup to damage it.

I find the impeller isn't that expensive for me but can be for other people and usually costs under $20.


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

Indeed, I messed up the prime on mine for a few seconds too long.

I guess the rumors are that the Eheim impellers are "brittle". Whatever. The little 2232 impeller still bested all my other canisters for life span.

The only moving part in these things is the impeller and shaft, and they do wear. I've had to replace them in my Magnum 350 and a Rena Filstar as well. Remember that these are spinning round and round 24/7 for years and years.

-Ryan


----------



## Maximus74 (Mar 31, 2014)

I would describe the noise as rattling.

No air bubbles shooting out of the output or spraybar.

Loops or sags in the hoses? NO

Incorrect media or media stacking placement? Actually to test the canister, its empty, there is nothing inside there.

My guess is since I changed the shaft, the only other part that could cause the problem is the impeller... so I will eventually change it.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

There should be a rubber nub at each end of the ceramic shaft. Make sure that you aren't missing one of these since they keep the shaft from moving.


----------



## Maximus74 (Mar 31, 2014)

The rubber nub where included with the shaft, so I did install the new one... so they are not missing.

I found something weird. When I hold the impeller horizontally, the top part becomes clear, as if whatever is dark and inside the impeller is smaller then the housing. Could that ne causing the rattling noise?


----------



## Maximus74 (Mar 31, 2014)

UPDATE...

I changed the impeller and the rattle went away... now its silent again! Feels good.


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks for the update!

Anything Eheim is worth keeping going. The quality of their stuff is mind bogglingly good.

-Ryan


----------

